# best carpet 1971 lemans



## Wes Eddington (Sep 1, 2019)

hi you all
i am trying to buy carpet for my 71 lemans sport convertible
it does not have a center console but it does have a floor mounted shifter, it is a beatup factory one.
been looking at rock auto
thanks for the help


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

AAC is as good as it gets. 
I have recently replaced my carpeting and found them to be a very good fit and finish.
If you go to their site it will run you just under $300.

https://www.accmats.com/commerce/1971/Pontiac/LeMans/Flooring/2110/ 

I did some searching and came upon Automatstore.com which sell/carry AAC carpets for almost half the price.

http://www.automatstore.com/replacement-flooring/acc/loop/pontiac/lemans/1971

I had them send out several samples of what I felt worked/looked well with my Teal interior, picked what I wanted and never looked back.

Cheers.


----------

